# shrimp tails



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

We feed our dog (Golden Retreiver) leftover shrimp tails. He loves them, but he really loves any kind of food! I was wondering if you think they will be okay to feed to our baby boy Maltese when we get him. Are they even safe for dogs to eat. He doesn't seem to have a problem eating them or anything, but what about the Maltese?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

are you talking about the hard crunchy tail fins? i just know that they're difficult for me to eat! lol. i tried when i was little. it sorta grosses me out though. lol. (i'm going off track), but i remember like 10 yrs ago we went to this mexican restaurant and they had fish and i wanted to try it. so i order it and they gave me the whole fish....eyes and everything. it totally freaked me out and my sister started poking its eye with a fork---i couldnt eat it anymore. lol. 


anyway, talk to your vet to see if its save to eat. we feed our dogs shrimp...not the tails though.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

First of all what do you mean by leftover shrimp tail ? 
Alex eats shrimps but not leftover tails. He eats the whole shrimp, peeled, deveined and cooked. He loves them. Of course when he has finished eating, there are NO leftovers left.


----------

